
The future of agriculture - e15ctr0n
http://www.economist.com/technology-quarterly/2016-06-09/factory-fresh
======
known
We need one more
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Borlaug](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Borlaug)

